# 110 Pictures Of The War In The Pacific



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice "blog" that has 110 pictures of the war in the Pacific. Some we've seen before, others are new.

Captured Blog: The Pacific and Adjacent Theaters in WWII – Plog Photo Blog


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Some great photo's there.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2010)

Some great shots there!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 26, 2010)

Quite a few I've never seen! Great find, Sys!


----------



## Pong (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a very good one from the blog.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Apr 27, 2010)

wow ! thanks for sharing !


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2010)

great pics.


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 28, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool find Sys.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the find Syscom. Very interesting!


----------



## proton45 (Apr 29, 2010)

fantastic...thanks!!!


----------



## Milosh (Apr 29, 2010)

Thumbs up on the link.

Pic #18

Definitely not a .75mm gun though.


----------



## renrich (May 2, 2010)

Good find, SYS, many thanks. A few observations: The photo of the car wrecked in Hawaii which was allegedly hit by shrapnel, looks more like it was hit by 20 mms and 7.7s. The Marines landing at Guadalcanal in 1942 appear to be armed with the 1903 Springfield, not the Garand,which I was aware of. Those Marines toting the Thompson are still using the drum mag. And the photo of the American handing the cigarette to the buried Jap soldier either was staged for propaganda or tells volumes about the humanity of the American soldier.


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2010)

renrich said:


> Good find, SYS, many thanks. A few observations: The photo of the car wrecked in Hawaii which was allegedly hit by shrapnel, looks more like it was hit by 20 mms and 7.7s. The Marines landing at Guadalcanal in 1942 appear to be armed with the 1903 Springfield, not the Garand,which I was aware of. Those Marines toting the Thompson are still using the drum mag. And the photo of the American handing the cigarette to the buried Jap soldier either was staged for propaganda or tells volumes about the humanity of the American soldier.



The car had been hit by shrapnel from AAA. Ive seen that picture many times. 

As for the Marines at Guadalcanal, they did use Springfields. I think the initial batches of Garands were going to the Army.


----------



## renrich (May 2, 2010)

I know the caption says that but some of the holes just behind the engine compartment and some of the holes in the left front fender, left front door and left rear door look too round and regular to be shrapnel from a bomb. The bigger holes and the irregular holes could be from exploding 20mms and from richochets.. Obviously, it really makes no difference for the photo is very graphic and stark. Brings back my memories from that day.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

Says it cant retrieve the page....☹


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2018)

You might find something here....

Wayback Machine


----------

